# Upgraded paint for a Bachmann baggage car



## Dave Vollmer (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm quite new to G scale, but I'm a longtime Colorado narrow gauge fan. I got a deal at a train show on a Bachmann D&RG combine, but it's obviously in an archaic paint scheme for my circa 1940-ish plans.

I found stripping the striping off to be a huge pain. I tried isopropyl and airbrush thinner to no avail. Eventually I went with a Scotchbrite pad, figuring at worse I would add to the wood grain! I wouldn't recommend that on any surface other than simulated wood...

Anyway, here's the before:










The paint is Rust-Oleum Hunt Club Green, a satin finish. The decals are from San Juan, and they're very nice (and very LARGE compared to the N scale I'm used to!). The configuration of lettering I used is kind of a hybrid... The D&RGW narrow gauge did not have 2-door baggage cars. They had 2-door RPOS, though, so I got the RPO decal set. Normally on RPOs, the D&RGW initials should go to the right of the right door. They didn't fit. So... Remembering that D&RGW initials went below the belt rail on narrow gauge combines, I put the D&RGW initials down low in the center...essentially the only place they fit! The letters are a bit too tall for the letter board, and besides, I've not seen evidence of any narrow gauge head-end cars getting the railroad name on the letter board, spelled out _or_ initials. So, I got creative: 










The underframe and roof (other than the clerestory) is just flat black. I did extend the green onto the end platforms as well.

I would say the only challenge I had with the decals is that even with MicroSol I had a few areas where the film was visible in the center of the larger decal. Dullcote helped, but I ended up having to do a little trimming to get them to settle into the scribing. A little weathering ties it all together.

Here's the finished car:


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

The car looks good!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice job!


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome to the dark side Mr Vollmer 

And your doing a great job so far too man!


----------

